# Do you wish Chinese economy crash?



## steelcat (5 February 2015)

yes or no


----------



## tech/a (5 February 2015)

Why would anyone "WANT" that?
Strange question.
Why do you ask---you have evidence that
There is a wish out there for a crash in
The Chinese economy ?


----------



## StockTrader010 (5 February 2015)

No, as negative sentiment might lead to (negative) spillovers to other stock markets .


----------



## ROE (5 February 2015)

why do you want to wish such a thing?, any crash or sudden disaster happen in any economy cause hardship for a lot of workers and their family.

No I do not wish such a thing to happen to any one or any market, as for the stock market
price decline or crash doesn't bother me as I accept these things as risk for investing in the stock market.


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 February 2015)

There's a huge difference between actually wanting something to happen versus predicting that it will.

I don't want fires, floods or earthquakes (the "wish" part) but I'm very sure that at some point they will happen (the prediction part). 

Same concept with economics be it China or anywhere else. A rational person wouldn't be "wishing" for a crash but some may predict that it will happen. Very different things there, wanting versus predicting.


----------



## rimtas (5 February 2015)

Natural disasters do not have any efects on financial markets. So even if one would happen in China, it can not stop the bull that is more than one year alive and roaring to new highs.  Economy will catch few years later, and average person will ultimately realize that "everything is ok" about 5 years later, o at some other point closer to the top.


----------



## notting (5 February 2015)

A 1.2 Trillion US$ infrastructure stimulus is the modern day Great Wall.
Following the Great Ghost Cities.
Whether it can be big enough to compensate for the 25% GDP inflating property slow down, is the question.
What next?
It will need to be even bigger!
The perpetual question.
Force this force that.
The Chinese make the same mistake again and again and again.

Force leaves ugly, useless, ghastly monuments inhumanly forced out of the people- testimonies to the lack of courage and vision of cowardly dictators too afraid to let the people go, afraid to let the markets go, afraid to let human nature take it's natural course. 
Natural, freedom, democracy, is not perpetually against the grain unlike the latest lunatics latest idea, imposed on all.
Freedoms wheels gather no moss and run with the lay of the land.
You can only force it so far before it breaks!
No one wishes it upon the people, only upon the near sighted stupidity harming all.


----------



## steelcat (7 February 2015)

notting said:


> A 1.2 Trillion US$ infrastructure stimulus is the modern day Great Wall.
> .




*Their great wall never works*



*1) chinese were enslaved in mongol, manchu, xianbei, Khitan, Jurchen empires.*
genghis khan's law, killing a chinese = killing a donkey,
sorry to mention this

1)jurchen was the master of china for about 100 years.
jurchen defeated china and took two chinese kings as slaves.
chinese kings had to call jurchen kings as uncle for about 100 years.
Men of chinese royal family were sold into slavery in exchange for horses with a ratio of ten men for one horse.
Jingkang Incident - Wikipedia



2) Mongols ruled china for about 100 years,
Mongol conquest of the Song dynasty - Wikipedia

3 ) After china gained its freedom.
mongols defeated china again and took a chinese king.
Tumu Crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



4) manchus ruled china for 300 years till 1911.
the population rate was 100,000,000 chinese VS1.000.000 manchus.
Manchu conquest of China - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

5) japan invaded china (1937-1945), and killed over 30,000,000 chinese.
 (some historians say china lost 14 millions, it is wrong)
Russia and USA saved china. 
Second Sino-Japanese War - Wikipedia
Nanking Massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## So_Cynical (7 February 2015)

steelcat said:


> yes or no



 No.

However a crash is inevitable with the change in political structure to come, assuming that one day the communists will be over thrown.


----------



## steelcat (8 February 2015)

So_Cynical said:


> No.
> 
> However a crash is inevitable with the change in political structure to come, assuming that one day the communists will be over thrown.




if china does crash,
they will crash others.


----------



## Miner (8 February 2015)

Thanks for this sickening thread. It is wishing Australian economy and all mums and dads to crash. All related employment of our children will crash too including tme 

After the above rhetoric -answer is  NO. I do not wish so.

Unforunately with China's sluggish economy no matter what I wish the Chinese economy is going to crush unless miracle happens. So will be us.


----------



## burglar (9 February 2015)

Miner said:


> Thanks for this sickening thread ...




I always believed that if China slows, 
that India, Brazil and Russia would take up the slack.

Lookin' like I was slightly incorrect!


----------



## So_Cynical (9 February 2015)

burglar said:


> I always believed that if China slows,
> that India, Brazil and Russia would take up the slack.




The oil price collapse is like a giant global pay increase...even Filipino taxi drivers are 150 pesos per day better off.


----------



## steelcat (9 February 2015)

Miner said:


> Thanks for this sickening thread. It is wishing Australian economy and all mums and dads to crash. All related employment of our children will crash too including tme
> 
> After the above rhetoric -answer is  NO. I do not wish so.
> 
> Unforunately with China's sluggish economy no matter what I wish the Chinese economy is going to crush unless miracle happens. So will be us.




*old man, you are wrong.

china is not that important. *


*china was very poor*

1) In the past 2000 years.
There were more than 100 great Famines in china, people ate people.

2) In 1959-1961. . there are 30,000,000 chinese died in starvation.
Great Chinese Famine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


3) in 1960's, chinese defence minister Peng Dehui said that, many chinese had no pants to wear.


4) in chinese ming empire - general Lu Xiangsheng said that, many chinese soldiers had no pants to wear.


5) Marco Polo  was  a liar.
He did not go to china at all. His book is full of lies.
Marco Polo   said he was a governor and an Imperial envoy in Mongol empire.
It is very easy to prove he was a liar.

Marco Polo - Cracked.com
www.cracked.com/article_18427_6-famous-explorers-who-shaped-worl...

Marco Polo, Liar? - Los Angeles Times
articles.latimes.com/1991-10-10/food/fo-13_1_marco-polo-liar
---------------------------------------
*
in 1990, chinese made $1 per day, it was not a problem for people outside of china.
*


----------

